# mk2 vr6 swap, A/C input



## xtremebeastbeatr (Feb 24, 2008)

So i'm getting closer to the long awaited (but completely played out) VR6 swap into my mk2 and stumbled upon an option; amazingly enough the current A/C in my car works perfectly so, I was wondering if anyone ever did a vr6 swap and kept the A/C hooked up. Granted it would most likely need different fittings for the pump. If anyone as experience with this please let me know, anything helps, Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## xtremebeastbeatr (Feb 24, 2008)

anyone


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

i just finished the ac in mine i used a3 condenser and evaporator with a3 ac lines all fits good


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

heres what i have in my mk2 it works very well and looks stock. cause it all is.

134 evaperator from a b4 passat same as mk3 installed into my mk2 heater box
b4 vr6 passat low pressure line
mk3 high pressure hose
mk3 dryer
mk3 pressure switch
mk3 condenser
mk3 hoses from condenser to pump and condenser to dryer (minor bending to fit to dryer perfect)
vr6 coolant fans
passat vr6 fan module and wiring grafted into the mk2 a/c relay harness.

You dont have to do it this way, u cand install ur motor and a/c condenser and have an a/c shop make lines to fit ur 134 compressor. This way u wont need to change any a/c wiring. only down fall u wont have a 3 speed fan if ur stuck in traffic.



the swaps pretty simple i was working a vw specialist shop while i built my daily and had everything lying around that wasn't saved from the donor.


----------

